# Special Photos of Me & Mister



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Very beautiful pictures.............


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful.....I also commented on them in your other thread.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, beautiful...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! They are very special.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Very nice pictures, especially the center photo....


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Those are beautiful, just beautiful. 

Thank you for sharing those with us.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

As everyone else said, beautiful. Very touching


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

He is indeed watching over you, whether he's in the photos or not. What treasures those pictures must be for you and your family.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

How absolutely beautiful and precious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These are so beautiful and so very special. I know you will treasure these forever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

You and Mister look so beautiful and I think you should have the center photo framed and displayed. Mister would love that!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful! What a great idea. I know you will treasure those photos's forever.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wonderful photos with such sentimental value....I love the b&w.....treasure these always, thanks for sharing....


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

They're beautiful. Truly something special. And what a great idea.
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

So beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Those pictures of your Mister are beautiful. He really is and always will be watching over you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is beautiful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful & very, very special. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful photos, your friend did a great job. I like the B&W one the best for some reason.


----------

